# Sleeping ratty thread! (share your pictures!)



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I was looking through my phone, and I realized I had a few really cute pictures of my babies when they're sleeping (the only time they will sit still!). I just wanted to share! 

Please post your own pictures too! I'd love to see your cute sleepy babies! 


Got these today. One of my boys, Berki. (I couldn't pick just one, he was in such a cute position!)


















































My other boy, Charlie.









My nakey girl, Aoife!

















She loves cuddling with her mommy, Bijou.









My little heart-rat, Bijou.









And baby Mouse, who is one of those rats that likes to sleep in the litterbox


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

That's the only way I can get cute pictures!
Ygritte's pretty fur








Judith's cute lil nose








And then just a ton of others


----------



## j_diaz01 (Sep 30, 2012)

My three girls


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Oct 20, 2013)

All of those sleeping rattie pictures are so adorable<3 hopefully I'll be able to contribute some equally adorable pictures soon! My boys tend to hide under all their fleece when their sleeping. Sneaky little buggers  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

View attachment 92002

To of my girls Misty and Stella 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

I have this picture of my sweet little Eddie Bear sleeping in his bed. Though it's long gone now because they decided they needed to pee all over it. And this one because they remind of cute old men (even though they were around a year old in this picture)


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Edit: imgur won't share my cuteness either. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Ruby was such a cutie when she was asleep.
View attachment 92010




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157637271631196/

Haha I won't be stopped! The black rat curled up with the chocolate hooded is my favorite picture ever now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's two photos of the ever-adorable Baby Rat, melting hearts all across the world.

View attachment 92122
View attachment 92130


----------



## EverGreen (Oct 25, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> View attachment 92002
> 
> To of my girls Misty and Stella
> 
> ...


Amelia sleeps like this ALL the time. It cracks me up!


----------



## OhRats27 (Jul 22, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content















Moxie's the only one who regularly just passes out on me, the cutie.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Sleeping ratty album!

http://imgur.com/a/I2RO9


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Siringo, your fawn hooded rat looks just like my Darla (minus the tumor). Do you free range your rats? Adorable photos


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

Nathan's rat Diamond
View attachment 92154



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

My two boys Winston and Rupert <3 
View attachment 92162
View attachment 92170


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Minky said:


> Siringo, your fawn hooded rat looks just like my Darla (minus the tumor). Do you free range your rats? Adorable photos


Thanks!  They have full access to my bed most of the night via a bridge from the cage.


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

Here are my boys. Don 't seem to have good sleeping pictures of the girls. First is Simon and the second is Ollie















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Omg Simon and Ollie are too cute!!


----------



## tayloo (Jul 26, 2013)

Pipa kiki and luna love to cuddle. Mini is more a lone sleeper 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

EverGreen said:


> Amelia sleeps like this ALL the time. It cracks me up!


Haha that's the only picture I have of them sleeping like that, they do it all the time but I always wake them up trying to get a picture.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chuck (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks, I think they are adorable. They've become fast friends.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

